# Sony BDP-S580 streaming problem



## Jemi200 (Jan 30, 2011)

When I use things like Youtube or Hulu Plus on it, it doesn't go to HD quality. It's funny because when I use Netflix, it does go to HD streaming. So I know my blu-ray player can do it, I just don't know if I can do it for all services.

Can someone help?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

In the case of Netflix, quality is set by the Netflix account setup. I would assume the same for other services, unless there is a limitation of the app on the player. I can't verify as Sony doesn't reference any other services.


----------

